# Kareem Abdul-Jabbar believes Lakers owe him a statue



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Hall of Famer Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, who won five world championships as a Los Angeles Laker and remains the NBA's all-time leading scorer, believes the franchise owes him a statue outside Staples Center and feels "slighted" that it hasn't already happened.
> 
> There are five statues outside the arena recognizing Magic Johnson, Jerry West, Chick Hearn, Wayne Gretzky and Oscar De La Hoya. Abdul-Jabbar believes it's high time the Lakers do the right thing and make him the sixth athlete so honored.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Someone's bitter; but yeah, he'll probably get his statue eventually.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't like that he's come out and made his comments public on it, but he undoubtedly deserves a statue.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

What a weird thing to be upset about. I mean, sure he deserves a statue, but why is he all butthurt about it? 

And why does Oscar de la Hoya have a statue?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Magic and Jerry contributed to the lakers for years as executives and head coaches. They weren't just players.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Isn't five statues a bit much? I mean, with Russell and Scottie Pippen just getting theirs in Boston and Chicago, it seems like every relevant player is going to want a statue. Eventually you just have to say no. Your jersey's retired, now **** off.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> I don't like that he's come out and made his comments public on it, but he undoubtedly deserves a statue.


+1


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> The Lakers offered this response, via spokesman John Black: "We've been at Staples Center 11 years and have two ex-players who have statues now. It's not like we do it every year; we have no timetable. *Whenever we do the next statue of the third Los Angeles Lakers player, it (will be) Kareem---and he has been told that.* Again, we didn't say when that was going to be. It could be next year, the year after or several years from now."


:jr:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> And why does Oscar de la Hoya have a statue?


Because he fought all of one fight at Staples Center....which he lost to Shane Mosley

He lost both his fights with Shane Mosley who is from Pomona...where is Shane's statue? He is 2-0-1 at the Staples Center...that deserves immortality...at a place where there a few major boxing events


dont ask stupid questions next time, thanks:clown:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

He had that illness last year, and is probably still suffering from it...maybe he wants to see one before he dies?

The Lakers need to be more responsive. I agree with Cap. Get him that statute now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I thought he came out and tweeted he was Cancer free


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How many more Lakers do you guys think will get statues? Karmeem, Kobe...who else?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Maybe Wilt and Shaq?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't see Wilt or Shaq getting one.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There's got to be some restraint. This is not like hanging a jersey in the rafters, it's a ****ing statue outside in a building shared by multiple sports teams. 

This doesn't apply to Kareem, but just because you are a great Laker doesn't mean you deserve a statue.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

You are probably right about Wilt but I feel that Shaq should get some strong consideration for a statue in 10-15 years since Staples is The House That He & Kobe Built.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

A couple minutes ago on Twitter... 



> Its not about a getting a statue because I'm over it - its about RESPECT! Lakers have given me the absolute minimum of respect. #KAJ33
> https://twitter.com/#!/kaj33/status/71002898091360256


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Should have put the statues at the practice facility.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Complaining about a statue is something that does not fit his personality. I followed his entire career and, except for occasional fights, he was always very private about his feelings. Geeze...he spent nearly his entire career listening to Wilt belittle him on and off the court...and he never said much. Now this???


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why is he suddenly so bitter out of nowhere?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Jabbar no respect?*

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=6563112

I think since he wasn't being offered anything in the LA Lakers and as some special assistant coach for the Clippers, I think Jabbar should have shut hiw mouth up rather. It makes me to feel like you arent marketable, and you are begging for something. 

I personally felt Jabbar is not rich afterall.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Isn't five statues a bit much? I mean, with Russell and Scottie Pippen just getting theirs in Boston and Chicago, it seems like every relevant player is going to want a statue. Eventually you just have to say no. Your jersey's retired, now **** off.


Are you really a Pacer fan? From what you are saying, there will be no Statue in the Pacers area. No great players.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kareem is the leading scorer in professional basketball history and is completely underappreciated. He's old's that's why he's bitter. Still he has a point.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

He certainly deserves something permanent. However, as it was mentioned earlier, on a team with so many all-time NBA greats, where do you draw the line?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> You are probably right about Wilt but I feel that Shaq should get some strong consideration for a statue in 10-15 years since Staples is The House That He & Kobe Built.


Shaq will never get a statute unless it shows him running after he made a basket in an exhibit game and shouting at Buss "pay me!"


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Jabbar no respect?*

This already has a long thread in the Laker forum...redirected.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Jabbar no respect?*

Magic, west and chick were life long lakers each for 3+ decades. Kareem broke in with the bucks and has only been back for what, 4 years?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Complaining about a statue is something that does not fit his personality. I followed his entire career and, except for occasional fights, he was always very private about his feelings. Geeze...he spent nearly his entire career listening to Wilt belittle him on and off the court...and he never said much. Now this???


Well, when I was ten or so I read his journal about his last season in the NBA. In it he complained that he deserved finals MVP over Magic in 1980 but didn't get it because he was home with his injury and the media didn't want to give the award to an empty chair.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kareem is notoriously a grumpy and bitter human being. Just because he's quiet doesn't mean he's not a grouch.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kareem is quite grouchy I know this from personal experience and yes he deserves a statue and yes he deserved the 80 Finals MVP and the 82 Finals MVP. 

He's just alienated quite a few media and pr folks who wanted to help spin his imae over the years. Its kinda funny to hear him act unappreciated when he's not been one to embrace being unappreciated. 

I saw his whole Lakers career he mumbled and grumbled about things all the time. Magic to his credit always paid homage and respect to Kareem so things between them never escalated in what coulda been a Shaq and Kobe situation back in the day.


----------

